
Eee PC- A Few Months Later, Reality Sets In - thomas
http://www.geek.com/eee-pc-chronicles-part-4-and-reality-sets-in/
======
lyime
I think the Asus did an amazing job entering the Ultra portable market with
the Eee PC. It might not be the best Ultra portable but for the price its a
great start. As the article mentioned, obviously there are some issues such as
the screen and reliability. But those things can be taken care over time with
revisions.

We have to remember, perfecting laptops is not very easy and it takes a few
trials. First Apple laptops were horrible, both design and usability.

I think this is where linux could make a serious entrance for mainstream
consumers. Offering a cheap laptop with ample of features and portability
without sacrificing software. Eee + Ubuntu is a great as some of the users
have noticed. I think they can perfect the Ubuntu/Eee combo and make it a
killer offering.

Thoughts?

------
inovica
I bought an EEE PC and its a wonderful first computer for my 5-year old son. I
also use it sometimes and its great for travelling. yes there are issues with
the small screen size, but generally I'm happy with it. For the price its a
great machine. I also have a MacBook Air which is fantastic as it is light and
has a large screen but obviously the cost is 10x that of the eee pc

